# Lip sore, recurrent



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

My 3 year old male has a recurring sore on his lower lip. . The area will heal up then crack open...does this repeatedly. No bleeding just looks a bit red in 2 or 3 places always in the same area. This has been going on for many months. He has been seen by the vet. We had it biopsied and the test was negative for any cancer. He wanted us to try an oral antibiotic and that did clear it up but then it happened again. And on its own it will heal up for several days only to crack again. Any ideas or suggestions? Something more I can ask the vet to do or check or???


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I can give you some holistic suggestions. 

1.) Calendula cream

2.) Coconut oil

The trick is going to be not having him lick it off.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Lip fold pyoderma thread: 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=689948 has some information maybe-if that is definitely what it is. You could also see a dermatologist maybe for some more intensive help. The biopsy must have also ruled out any autoimmune stuff. What did it come back as?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Oh, I just saw the picture in the other thread. If you want to treat it holistically, in addition to putting calendula cream on the lip you will need to boost the immune system. I would use a good source of colostrum and try high doses of Ester C as well.


----------



## localhost (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes, my girl had the same. Starts off with cracks and then they scratch it (when you are not around) and it gets inflamed, infected, etc. Try Penatene creme first if possible! Works wonders.

More in the lip fold pyoderma thread mentioned above.


----------



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

Thanks to everyone and to the Lip Fold Pyoderma thread!! Looks just like what he has. I really appreciate the fast response. You people are the best!!!


----------



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

Thanks to everyone and to the Lip Fold Pyoderma thread!! Looks just like what he has. I really appreciate the fast response. You people are the best!!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Does he play with a plastic frisbee, other plastic or resin toy, or carry around a plastic bowl? My GSD, when he was a pup, had a recurring sore on his lip that we couldn't figure out. It looked similar the pyoderma in the photo in the other thread. 

Then I realized that this was exactly where his toy (a flattened soccer ball that he loved to carry around) rubbed on his lower lip. Once we took away the that soccer ball, it healed. No treatment necessary!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Gypsy is always carrying a nylabone frisbee in her mouth and of course she's always drooling because of it.
That is the perfect breeding grounds for lotsa germs and bacteria in the lip folds.
If I dry her mouth off when I see her like that, that's half the battle.

The Penaten Creme is the other half.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cheilitis and lip fold dermatitis, dog 

Also called Lip Fold Dermatitis. Click on picture.
http://www.merckveterinarymanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/23105.htm 

Lip fold dermatitis is a chronic moist dermatitis seen in breeds that have pendulous upper lips and lower lateral lip folds (eg, spaniels, English Bulldogs, Saint Bernards) that accumulate saliva. These lesions may be exacerbated when poor oral hygiene results in high salivary bacterial counts. The lower lip folds can become very malodorous, inflamed, uncomfortable, and swollen.


----------



## localhost (Jun 20, 2008)

Yep, GSD Lover II is spot on.

Keeping it dry is the trick, penaten creme helps with that (drying action). I even put an air filter/fan blowing on her where she sleeps to keep air circulation going assisting the drying action.

Trick was when she was sleeping on one side, to gently apply a thin layer of penaten creme. Impossible when she was awake as she would immediately lick it off. One (or two sides when possible) a day worked in curing it after just a week.

Wish I hadn't her thru a year of antibiotics....I am the absolute worst parent...

Thank goodness for this forum...


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

"I am the absolute worst parent..."

Quite the contrary. Anybody who would spend that kind of money on their dog and be that committed to healing it, is not a bad parent.
There should be more "bad parents' like you out there.

My vet didn't have a clue either, and I bought all kinds of stuff for Gypsy's lips like (antibiotic wash) etc...
None of it worked.
Leave it to diaper rash creme, right!


----------

